# Low Profile Tires



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

What are your guys thoughts on low profile tires? Is the wear too bad on them for them to be used for Ubering?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bad wear, VERY prone to failure (non-catastrophic... but still costs you money)

Also leaves rims very vulnerable too

I think I'm a convert to LT tires and steelies now


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberguyla said:


> What are your guys thoughts on low profile tires? Is the wear too bad on them for them to be used for Ubering?


You dont want ultra low profile for potholes !
Being an Uber driver, you have no choice in which roads to avoid.
Rim and tire damage.
I have semi low profile stock on car.
Higher sidewall with high load rating sidewall tires is best for load transport.

The narrower the tire, the less rolling resistance, the Greater the fuel economy.

I have horrible potholes and put 2 - 4 wheels up on sidewalk under certain conditions for pax.

The plastic under engine skid is completely shredded on my car. I have a new one on order.

Run stock style rims and tires on your uber ride.
High load bearing sidewall.
Pirelli makes a nice affordable all season 70k warranty heavy duty sidewall tire.
Ratings are higher than Michellin for 1/2 the price.
You dont want to tamper with factory engineering specs when hauling car full of passengers and luggage at speed on curves.
Also max tire inflation to handle load weights and maximize m.p.g.

Low sidewall will give you stiffer ride and lower ratings. If you underinflate to compensate, sidewall damage will occur causing flex, bubbles, steel belt seperation, and catastrophic blow out failure.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You dont want ultra low profile for potholes !
> Being an Uber driver, you have no choice in which roads to avoid.
> Rim and tire damage.
> I have semi low profile stock on car.
> ...


Pirellis ride like buttah, handle great...and last like mayflies


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm thinking the Mazda 3 i is a better choice than the s... regular tires and better mpg bc 30hp less engine


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberguyla said:


> I'm thinking the Mazda 3 i is a better choice than the s... regular tires and better mpg bc 30hp less engine


The 3s has a better instrument display and paddle shifters with the auto trans. The 3i is cheaper to buy and cheaper to run. The 3i has 16" wheels which are fine. The 3s's 18" look better and handle the corners better but weigh a lot more and the lower profile gives all the problems mentioned. I got a '15 3i and like it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

LO-PROS ARE A PAIN IN THE ASS, PRICIER, AND DON'T STAND UP AS WELL TO POTHOLES

Sorry, felt like shouting. Don't do this gig on Lo-Pros... the tires are doubly expensive to normal tires.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

This link -- https://www.kaltire.com/utqg-ratings/ -- explains what the UTQG ratings that are on a tire sidewall mean.

The higher number, the longer the tread life - so you would probably want the highest treadwear number you can get for tires that fit your vehicle.


----------

